# Dedicated Photoshop Thread



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Many people have asked to have there bikes photoshopped by someone. If you have ever photoshopped a bike to change its color or parts or anything post them HERE:thumbsup: 

Here are some recent ones


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

best photochop eva:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

before n after


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

wow SMT looks like you spent a looooooong time on that


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

SMT - Is that your new DH rig?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That's his new slopestyle whip...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

basikbiker said:


> wow SMT looks like you spent a looooooong time on that


yeah....I am an idiot with photoshop....can't seem to do one thing


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

stealth71 said:


> SMT - Is that your new DH rig?


right now, I would be happy to ride anything.....cast comes off in 17 days, 1 hour and 13 minutes, but who is counting anyway


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

those are cute reflectors SMT!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wasn't that Blitz photoshopped by me?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

i definately have to learn how to photoshop fast so i can get some ideas for my patriot 66 and cove stiffee fr airbrush projects. great way to check designs out before spraying starts. however i dont drink i can wait to learn. i will keep an i on this thread to see what ya all have done, nice idea tod but if i get stuck i am gonna have to ask 08nwsula for help and SMT can be my fall back plan.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Actually that Blitz is mine hahahaha


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are a couple of Corsairs I did a while back. Not as much Photoshop as Adobe Illustrator though.

I got tired of waiting for them to put out pics of the actual bikes so I made these.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> best photochop eva:


MAD SKILLZ!!


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> Here are a couple of Corsairs I did a while back. Not as much Photoshop as Adobe Illustrator though.
> 
> I got tired of waiting for them to put out pics of the actual bikes so I made these.


nice work! _almost_ as good as my yeti


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh, and one I designed myself way back when. . . . for fun.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> nice work! _almost_ as good as my yeti


Not even close man! That Yetti is Yettastic!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Wasn't that Blitz photoshopped by me?


 it was yours, but i copied the color because i wanted to learn how to change the colors on PS:thumbsup:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

new one


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Here are a couple of Corsairs I did a while back. Not as much Photoshop as Adobe Illustrator though.
> 
> I got tired of waiting for them to put out pics of the actual bikes so I made these.


awesome illustrations man!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

theDoubleD said:


> those are cute reflectors SMT!


My mom says I need to be safe and I can't ride without them


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> awesome illustrations man!


Thanks man.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> My mom says I need to be safe and I can't ride without them


I have a feeling that SMT and safety usually are not used in the same sentence!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

anyone want to make a IH Kumicho a sick combo of white and green for me??

i suck big time at photoshop.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

quick and dirty chop...pimp my tandem!


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

It was for the yeti thread...


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Djponee said:


> anyone want to make a IH Kumicho a sick combo of white and green for me??
> 
> i suck big time at photoshop.


I was gonna do the spokes alternating green/white but...i get bored quick...also the rims were gonna be white but i got over it... you can finish it if you want...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sick pimp my tandem, i would ride that thing for sure, hahaha


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.orbea-usa.com/mto3/fly.aspx

It's not DH or FR bikes, but I am pretty proud of it anyway. You have to work your way through a few steps before you start putting parts on frames.

JMH


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have way too many to post. But I'll throw up some of my favorites.

*Thumbnails are originals*

And yes, I realize that I have some type of weird attachment to Dee Maxes.

*-Specialized P.2 Cr-Mo










-Cannondale Prophet










-Cannondale Perp










-Specialized Enduro S-Works










-Jamis Komodo










-Specialized Demo 7








*


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> I have way too many to post. But I'll throw up some of my favorites.


That Demo/SXT is DOPE:thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> That Demo/SXT is DOPE:thumbsup:


Thanks bro, I'm glad you like it. That was a pretty long chop to make. I'd really like to build that frame some day. It would just take a few thousand dollars, a little cutting and welding, and quite a bit of fitting. I'd love to do it though. Then wrap some Carbon around the Aluminum stays for some bling.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> Thanks bro, I'm glad you like it. That was a pretty long chop to make. I'd really like to build that frame some day. It would just take a few thousand dollars, a little cutting and welding, and quite a bit of fitting. I'd love to do it though. Then wrap some Carbon around the Aluminum stays for some bling.


that would be really cool, maybe specialed could use a new designer


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

That Cannonddale Perp with the deemax rims is dope!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

all of those are dope.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks everybody. Before getting pulled into biking and freeride I was very much into the car scene and photoshopping was a big thing for me in that. I photoshopped for about a year on and off before I kinda set it down and put all my time into bike this and bike that. I still get the hang of it now and then. I won't post up any car examples. Don't wanna hack the thread.



The Tod Says What?! said:


> that would be really cool, maybe specialed could use a new designer


Haha, that's what I was thinking when I made the chop. That's how I would have made the SXT.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i just tried photoshopping a reign x frame and it wasn't working out too well. i wanted a white frame with a red "giant" and black "6.7" instead of blue frame and white ghosted lettering. i got the letters and numbers ok, but i can't figure out how to get the frame white. anyone wanna photoshop a reign x frame like that for me?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> I was gonna do the spokes alternating green/white but...i get bored quick...also the rims were gonna be white but i got over it... you can finish it if you want...


hey thanks, that looks pretty sick.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> i just tried photoshopping a reign x frame and it wasn't working out too well. i wanted a white frame with a red "giant" and black "6.7" instead of blue frame and white ghosted lettering. i got the letters and numbers ok, but i can't figure out how to get the frame white. anyone wanna photoshop a reign x frame like that for me?


Ooh. I hate trying to get things white in Photoshop, Some times you can get lucky and there will be the correct amount of shadows and highlights in the picture to allow for not too much saturation. Some people just brush it white, which is even more difficult. It's a skill I have not mastered. I'm gonna give it a try now though. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, this Reign is coming along really cool. I'm having to toon the whole thing and brush it from scratch. It is really cool though. Can't wait to post it.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Heals120 said:


> Wow, this Reign is coming along really cool. I'm having to toon the whole thing and brush it from scratch. It is really cool though. Can't wait to post it.


awesome. thanks!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, I figured I would throw in a little sneak peak on what I have done. I won't beable to work on this untill Sunday again so if anyone wants to try a little go ahead. It's open for work. Enjoy!

Original:


Rebrush:


----------



## sonofagun (Jun 6, 2007)

that ventana looks difficult to manual..


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Will post bike stuff later. made this for a friend in need of a fearsome bunny rabbit.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Heals120 said:


> Ok, I figured I would throw in a little sneak peak on what I have done. I won't beable to work on this untill Sunday again so if anyone wants to try a little go ahead. It's open for work. Enjoy!
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...


wow looks pretty awesome. i'll work on it tomorrow. thanks.

actually, i went ahead and did it. it's kinda sloppy. but it make me drool none the less.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

How about a Black 6.7 with red links, or a red 6.7 with blue links?

I'd buy one of these! :eekster:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I forgot about this one. I did this one WAY back!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> that would be really cool, maybe specialed could use a new designer


Specialized has needed a new designer for a LONG time now!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> How about a Black 6.7 with red links, or a red 6.7 with blue links?
> 
> I'd buy one of these! :eekster:


Wow, that red with the blue links looks amazing. Try desaturating the frame on the black one. It will get rid of the blueish, greenish hue. Do this by, while having the frame lassoed, press control+shift+u.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Wow, that red with the blue links looks amazing. Try desaturating the frame on the black one. It will get rid of the blueish, greenish hue. Do this by, while having the frame lassoed, press control+shift+u.


Good call, I didn't even notice that, just trying to churn it out in a quick manner.

Actually, I have the frame, link, shock and decals/logos all seperated on different layers in Photoshop. Adjusting colors or making any sort of change to any part is a lot easier this way. If you're going to "lasso" it, you might as well put it on it's own layer right?

Here you go, per your request, plus one more color combo.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> plus one more color combo.


That Black/Gold ReignX is tits. I've got a black Reign X frame ('07 X1)....maybe I should send the linkages in for gold anno.  :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy crap! I want the one with red links, or maybe in green or blue


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

View attachment 316700


tacubaya said:


> Holy crap! I want the one with red links, or maybe in green or blue


Like this?

And a white one to round it out. Okay, I'm done now!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I need to get the Photoshop again... damn Leopard from scratch install


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Good call, I didn't even notice that, just trying to churn it out in a quick manner.
> 
> Actually, I have the frame, link, shock and decals/logos all seperated on different layers in Photoshop. Adjusting colors or making any sort of change to any part is a lot easier this way. If you're going to "lasso" it, you might as well put it on it's own layer right?
> 
> Here you go, per your request, plus one more color combo.


Looks much better.

In a situation like this, it is very wise to keep all variable colors in seperate layers, that way you don't have to re-lasso everytime you wish to change the color of anything. It also allows you to lower the opacity to an extent to create a more realistic effect if you get really techinal. But now I'm just getting into theory and getting picky.

Good work man!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> View attachment 316700
> 
> 
> Like this?
> ...


Wow, that white looks pretty freaking spot on. What was your technique in that? I tried a number of things (brightness and contrast, color variations, levels, monotone). I just got annoyed with no success and went to brushing.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm gonna start on a new little personal project. I photoshopped the Jamis Komodo that I posted to represent mine. Now, I'm gonna do my '08 Parker that's in the works.


----------



## Unknownrash (Sep 22, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> new one


That's the one god would ride if he was in a rock band.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Unknownrash said:


> That's the one god would ride if he was in a rock band.


OH MY!! That's just wrong my friend. :skep:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Wow, that white looks pretty freaking spot on. What was your technique in that? I tried a number of things (brightness and contrast, color variations, levels, monotone). I just got annoyed with no success and went to brushing.


It's pretty easy actually. You just need to put your frame on a seperate layer, then go to: image > adjustments > variations. Click the mid-tones button and click on "lighter" several times, then click the high-lights button and click on lighter a few more times.
This is also how I created all my different colored frames and links as well. Once you've done this, you'll have to go back in and replace the link bolts and things like that. Things you didn't want to be so light. This is also why I put the logos and links on seperate layers.

So make sure you keep your original on a different layer so you can go back and replace things like the linkage bolts or anything that looks funky.

You owe me for this tip my friend. This will save you TONS of time!! :thumbsup:

Check this out, I know it's not a bike, but I used this same process to make all the custom paint and gold parts. My buddy wasn't too happy that I turned his GT into a low-rider though!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Heals120 said:


> Wow, that red with the blue links looks amazing. Try desaturating the frame on the black one. It will get rid of the blueish, greenish hue. Do this by, while having the frame lassoed, press control+shift+u.


is there an auto-lasso feature in Photoshop CS3? i've been doing it with the mouse for everything, hence my sloppy job on the reign i designed.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> is there an auto-lasso feature in Photoshop CS3? i've been doing it with the mouse for everything, hence my sloppy job on the reign i designed.


I use a combination of the standard lasso tools, along with the magnetic lasso and the magic wand. I think the magnetic-lasso is what you are refering to as "auto".


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> I use a combination of the standard lasso tools, along with the magnetic lasso and the magic wand. I think the magnetic-lasso is what you are refering to as "auto".


whats that other method of selection, i forgot it as i have not used photoshop in like 2 years, but i think its "quick mask mode" where the picture has a red layer over it and then every where you hit with the brush it erases the red, then you invert it again and everything that was uncovered is selected.

that was my favorite method of selection, as shadows always messed with my magnetic wand tool.


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

the black looks amazing that is down right sick!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: it would look cooler with blue links though


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Are you talking about the black Reign X? Because there IS one with blue links right above.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

hope the bike manufacturers are checking this out cause it makes their stock frames look like crap. i have always thought that the reign has always looked crap cause of its finish. just some small detailling like the links and decals can really improves things and actually highlight the suspension setup. those reigns dont even look like reigns. i have been airbrushing for years and been put off sprying my bike cause of warranty. getting second hand cove stiffee and orange patriot to paint. the patriot has loads of down tube and swing arm to work with. now i gotts learn photo shop after seeing what you fellas can do.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> It's pretty easy actually. You just need to put your frame on a seperate layer, then go to: image > adjustments > variations. Click the mid-tones button and click on "lighter" several times, then click the high-lights button and click on lighter a few more times.
> This is also how I created all my different colored frames and links as well. Once you've done this, you'll have to go back in and replace the link bolts and things like that. Things you didn't want to be so light. This is also why I put the logos and links on seperate layers.
> 
> So make sure you keep your original on a different layer so you can go back and replace things like the linkage bolts or anything that looks funky.
> ...


Don't worry, I knew the variations method. You must have just gotten lucky on getting it to come out good. You gotta get lucky with the buttons you push alot of the time while trying to make it white. I just didn't wanna deal with it and brushing is a skill i'd like to improve. But thanks though.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Alright. I was just photoshopping up my next bike build today. Turned out pretty sweet and now I'm even more pumped up. Theres still quite a bit of sketchyness to it due to rushing but it gets my idea across.

One day I managed to find an image of the DT Swiss FR2350's at a side angle. Since then I havn't been able to locate it again or find any trace of it. I also found a good file with the cups of Chris King Headsets that I havn't been able to relocate. If anyone want's me to post these up let me know.

Original:


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey, can you guys help me...once you select all the stuff how do you make it its own layer?

Also when I make stuff white it comes out with other kinds of colors like its over saturated...but the saturation is all the way down..


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Original:









[/QUOTE]

NICE!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

balfabiker22 said:


> Hey, can you guys help me...once you select all the stuff how do you make it its own layer?
> 
> Also when I make stuff white it comes out with other kinds of colors like its over saturated...but the saturation is all the way down..


ONce it's selected, just hit Copy and then paste. It'll automatically put it on it's own layer.

I'm not sure what your saturation problem is. Without actually watching you do it. sorry.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

gil_caz said:


> whats that other method of selection, i forgot it as i have not used photoshop in like 2 years, but i think its "quick mask mode" where the picture has a red layer over it and then every where you hit with the brush it erases the red, then you invert it again and everything that was uncovered is selected.
> 
> that was my favorite method of selection, as shadows always messed with my magnetic wand tool.


You're talking about the "extract" tool or mode. I like to use that when I'm seperating people or organic shapes. You can change the settings on the magnetic lasso tool, once you get it dialed-in, it's hard to beat.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Don't worry, I knew the variations method. You must have just gotten lucky on getting it to come out good. You gotta get lucky with the buttons you push alot of the time while trying to make it white. I just didn't wanna deal with it and brushing is a skill i'd like to improve. But thanks though.


You're right, there is a lot of trial and error using the variations mode. But, I've done it so much that I can usually get the desired results.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> You're talking about the "extract" tool or mode. I like to use that when I'm seperating people or organic shapes. You can change the settings on the magnetic lasso tool, once you get it dialed-in, it's hard to beat.


ya never got into it enough to start changing settings on tools. going to start again. once i have some time. HA HA (that might only be funny to me, dont worry)


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Does everyone just buy photoshop or am I missing something? Where can I get it, and get it safely?


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

lmao!


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

GnaR9 said:


> Does everyone just buy photoshop or am I missing something? Where can I get it, and get it safely?


Best buy. Definitely.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

On my old computer I downloaded the free trial and managed to get hold of a password code thing to make it a real copy. I got the code off the internets somewhere. That comp died and I can get hold of any more passwords that work so no more photoshop for me. (I'm 16 and have no money for actually purchasing it)


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

if i were to buy a reign it go from this









To This.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> if i were to buy a reign it go from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats so freakin sick looking:thumbsup:


----------



## maejsh (Nov 3, 2007)

08nwsula said:


> best photochop eva:


correct that is photo chop not photo shop  ubah 
happy xmas


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

some fast stuff

red is original


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

love the fine red detail on the shock looks sick


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

That green morewood is mega-sictor awesome.


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

novato kid said:


> That green morewood is mega-sictor awesome.


agreed:cornut:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Can someone make me a Blur 4x white w/black pikes w/black swing arm with red rims, same thing but with full white frame and a 2007 Demo 7 I with Dt 2350 red rims, boxxer team and Dhx air. Don't know if anyone can do this bur if you can I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks I don't have photoshop but I need to get it so I can dink around on it.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> some fast stuff
> 
> red is original


NICE!!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Can someone make me a Blur 4x white w/black pikes w/black swing arm with red rims, same thing but with full white frame and a 2007 Demo 7 I with Dt 2350 red rims, boxxer team and Dhx air. Don't know if anyone can do this bur if you can I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks I don't have photoshop but I need to get it so I can dink around on it.


I'd be happy to hook you up. I call dibs on this project...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here you go....

Blur 4X-

















Demo 7 I-









Enjoy!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

nice heals....will you make the rims green and the fork be the team, not world cup........sweet stuff though


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> nice heals....will you make the rims green and the fork be the team, not world cup........sweet stuff though


Yeah man I'll get to it. Sorry, I thought you said the Boxxer WC. No worries.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Heals120, thank you for doing this. I was trying to figure out if I should order my blur with a black rear end or white. This helped with because u can't put red rims on the site.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Heals120, thank you for doing this. I was trying to figure out if I should order my blur with a black rear end or white. This helped with because u can't put red rims on the site.


No problem man! Glad to help out. Personally, not sure what you think but I like it better being all white. Looks sick with the DT FR2350s though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here you are....


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Heals120 said:


> No problem man! Glad to help out. Personally, not sure what you think but I like it better being all white. Looks sick with the DT FR2350s though! :thumbsup:


Yeah I think the full white looks clean. I probably will get the red transition wheelset because of the price for the DT. Do you mind putting boxxer team with a red boxxer sticker like Sam Hill had on the demo?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> Yeah I think the full white looks clean. I probably will get the red transition wheelset because of the price for the DT. Do you mind putting boxxer team with a red boxxer sticker like Sam Hill had on the demo?


y not a green boxxer sticker:thumbsup:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

hey anyone it'd be much appriciated if someone could make a blue transition dirt bag with a fox dhx and totems or fox 36 with white rims, bars and seat. If you can one with the fox's and another with the totem. Thankxx abunch


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I am thinking of getting photoshop, but not sure which one? What ones are you using for this stuff?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> I am thinking of getting photoshop, but not sure which one? What ones are you using for this stuff?


I have Photoshop CS2 for Mac. Im not sure what the best one is though


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

CS 3 duhhh


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Heals....that (demo) is flippin' sweet.....thanks for doing that.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

*Please Do This For Me!!!*

Can someone plz photoshop this for me. All i want is for you to photoshop the fork to a white 07 888 ata. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Tj Pope said:


> Can someone plz photoshop this for me. All i want is for you to photoshop the fork to a white 07 888 ata. Thanks so much!!!


Post a larger image. That's too small to really work with.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

*bigger pic..*

Heres a bigger pic of my diablo. so can someone photo shop a white 888 ata on it please thanks so much guys. If i had photo shop i would do it myself...but i dont.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Tj Pope said:


> Heres a bigger pic of my diablo. so can someone photo shop a white 888 ata on it please thanks so much guys. If i had photo shop i would do it myself...but i dont.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't find the fork you wanted at the correct angle. But how about a Fox 40? (quick and dirty like)


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dang... you guys are awesome at photoshop!!!


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Tj Pope said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a bigger pic of my diablo. so can someone photo shop a white 888 ata on it please thanks so much guys. If i had photo shop i would do it myself...but i dont.
> ...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm not very good at PS .. more of an illustrator guy.. so i was wondering if someone could change this Slayer frame color to a Raw. If not.. no worries.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

here THE SXP:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I wonder how that SXP works, you know... not having a pivot at the chainstay


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> here THE SXP:thumbsup:


WOW! You are brilliant! That is a great idea! Nice competator to the Double! Wow that is cool. Nice work!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> WOW! You are brilliant! That is a great idea! Nice competator to the Double! Wow that is cool. Nice work!


haha, thanks. It only took me like a week to do.lol:thumbsup:

Next im gonna try a DH bike, but it could be a while.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

dude, if they made that, it would be sick. i would buy one.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> haha, thanks. It only took me like a week to do.lol:thumbsup:
> 
> Next im gonna try a DH bike, but it could be a while.


You mind if I expand on that SXP a little and do some other variations? I love the idea.

We should be incharge of expanding and redesigning the Specialized line. Even if it's just the SX line. We've already got my SXT-Demo7 Thingy, and now your SXP. Hmm. What else is there? Haha, I'll make a really hacked out SX Hardtail as I did with a Big Hit long ago. Haha.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> You mind if I expand on that SXP a little and do some other variations? I love the idea.
> 
> We should be incharge of expanding and redesigning the Specialized line. Even if it's just the SX line. We've already got my SXT-Demo7 Thingy, and now your SXP. Hmm. What else is there? Haha, I'll make a really hacked out SX Hardtail as I did with a Big Hit long ago. Haha.


Oh Hell yeah! fell free. I always have trouble with color so that would be cool to chang too. When i get back to my other computer im gonna start on a new Frankin Bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> You mind if I expand on that SXP a little and do some other variations? I love the idea.
> 
> We should be incharge of expanding and redesigning the Specialized line. Even if it's just the SX line. We've already got my SXT-Demo7 Thingy, and now your SXP. Hmm. What else is there? Haha, I'll make a really hacked out SX Hardtail as I did with a Big Hit long ago. Haha


try a to make a hardtail demo frame. that would be tight.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Djponee said:


> try a to make a hardtail demo frame. that would be tight.


That's retarded..


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> I wonder how that SXP works, you know... not having a pivot at the chainstay


uh...its right at the BB and the other link is just above that, DUH. haha


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> uh...its right at the BB and the other link is just above that, DUH. haha


Specialized would use FSR... you know it duh! :nono:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

My fox Rocky Mountain Slayer SS:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My buddy Mike, and his new Tomac Primer 220 . . . . slick rock parking lot. And I've got some ocean-front property in Arizona I'd like to sell you too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Shadows at the base of the tires doesn't match up the shadows on his hand and legs (top light vs. side light)

But gooooood jobbb :thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Shadows at the base of the tires doesn't match up the shadows on his hand and legs (top light vs. side light)
> 
> But gooooood jobbb :thumbsup:


Yeah, lighting is always the hardest part. I was kind trying to create a "flash shadow" behind the bike. The actual sun is pretty much straight above. I didn't want to spend too much time on it though. I had already cut the bike out for the Fox 40 I put on the Jamis Diablo earlier so I wanted to try and drop it into one of my existing pixs.

Here it is without any modifications or shadows.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

I thought I would resurect this thread with my awesome paint skilz. Note the proto 10" travel 40, the never-before-seen 30.5" front wheel, and 9.5" front brake rotor with booty hoses.
Enjoy,


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

HAHA sick!

hey i was wondering if anyone could photoshop the 08 model demo 7 1 to have white boxxers.

thanks!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

FreaKib0! said:


> HAHA sick!
> 
> hey i was wondering if anyone could photoshop the 08 model demo 7 1 to have white boxxers.
> 
> thanks!


Here you go bro...


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks man!
thats sick!


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

thats not a boxxer fork


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> thats not a boxxer fork


Crap! You're right nice catch. I didn't even notice he said Boxxer. No idea where I got 888 from.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> Crap! You're right nice catch. I didn't even notice he said Boxxer. No idea where I got 888 from.


whats even funnier is that he didnt catch is either:yesnod:


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Good work MBX5.

Personally, I think the Demo looks better with the 888. But thats just me.


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

idk if the linkage would work, probably not. but i dont really care :thumbsup:


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

don't think it would like you said. Looks like it would pull the shock not push.


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

well the way it is in my head is that that lower blue link would be solidly connected to the bike, no pivot. so i think one problem would be that the link would ram into the frame as it compresses the shock. i made this without thinking if it would work, just how it looks


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah that wouldn't work too well. Haha. Although, you could pull off a Corsair type of design on it. If you moved the shock and allowed the lower link to rotate upon the Bottom Bracket, it would potentially push the shock. It could work with a tiny modification.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's another build up straight from the frame.

I really like doing I9 wheels on photoshop bikes. Gives them that extra bling factor. Really really easy to do also!

Original-


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

^^^sick looking dude^^^.....i dont know how to do any PS, so i will ask you guys. Will someone put a manitou dorado on a vagrant? preferably a blue dorado, 200 or 180 doesn't matter, and on a blue vagrant. If not, whatever....no worries.. I thought about doing that when i got it, and i am just curious how it would have looked. Thanks in advance


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I got PS today and can't figure out how to cut, move and change colors of specific parts like bashguards and fork lowers. Can anyone help?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok this is what I got so far today! Kind of sucks but its my first day.


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

haha, i must be goin blind! thanks though


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Ok this is what I got so far today! Kind of sucks but its my first day.


Pretty freaking good for your first chop. Anybody looking to start photoshopping I think should check out the Photoshop Bible Tutorials. They're manly aimed towards photoshopping cars, but they're what I learned with and I've brought a bunch of the ideas and techniques over from that. Maybe I'll start making some bike specific picture by picture tutorials for you guys.

http://digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey, since I totally suck at Photoshop, can somebody put a 2008 888 ATA WC and white Hayes Stroker Trails on this bad boy? Thx!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I think I got the hang of it! This is my third day working on PS!

The front wheel is a little off because I messed up on the order of layers.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> I think I got the hang of it!


Yikes! Those fork tubes sticking up like that scare me...


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

lol this thing has so many problems... i took a nucleon frame, then added fork, headset, bars, super dooper custom stem, front wheel, then deemax, rear wheel (needs serious help), and saddle. it took a while. :madman: 

dont make fun!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

that nicolai is sick...i like the fork on it alot.........will someone put up a vagrant with a manitou dorado please? I thought about doing this when i got it, and want to know what it would have looked like.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Heals120 your photoshopping skills are ridiculously mad and amazing so now I have to ask you if you might do me a favor and photoshop my Bug. Yes I said Bug but only because I dont really have a bike Id like to see in another color or different component. So if you could would you mind lowering it a bit in the front and rear but just enough to tuck the front and rear tires to where the fender would sit right on top of the white wall, could you also shave the fat turn signal on top of the fender? Thanks in advance


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

BWVDubya said:


> Heals120 your photoshopping skills are ridiculously mad and amazing so now I have to ask you if you might do me a favor and photoshop my Bug. Yes I said Bug but only because I dont really have a bike Id like to see in another color or different component. So if you could would you mind lowering it a bit in the front and rear but just enough to tuck the front and rear tires to where the fender would sit right on top of the white wall, could you also shave the fat turn signal on top of the fender? Thanks in advance
> 
> Here you go BWVDubya. This took me about 5 minutes, quick and dirty. Oh, shaved your door handle and hinges off as well.
> 
> This was much easier than the mustang I did a while back. Go back to page 3 of this thread and check it out.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> BWVDubya said:
> 
> 
> > Heals120 your photoshopping skills are ridiculously mad and amazing so now I have to ask you if you might do me a favor and photoshop my Bug. Yes I said Bug but only because I dont really have a bike Id like to see in another color or different component. So if you could would you mind lowering it a bit in the front and rear but just enough to tuck the front and rear tires to where the fender would sit right on top of the white wall, could you also shave the fat turn signal on top of the fender? Thanks in advance
> ...


----------



## cascaderider9 (Aug 24, 2007)

*I dont know how to use P-Shop*

But I found this interesting ......... its a PhotoShop creation


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

BWVDubya said:


> rep_1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude that looks so good, now how about shavin that turn signal on the front fender? Thanks a ton for that
> ...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

cascaderider9 said:


> But I found this interesting ......... its a PhotoShop creation


Who ever this is, is a .psd master. Mad skills indeed!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> BWVDubya said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go, and one with a stripe as well just for fun.
> ...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

BWVDubya said:


> rep_1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Man those look so good. How do you do all that stuff? Im on PS right now and cant figure it out
> ...


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> BWVDubya said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a tutorial, then watch it because you'll learn all the basics. (There is probably one in the Help menu.) Or go out and buy a book on Photoshop. I've been using graphic programs for over 13 years now so that kinda tells you how my experience figures in.
> ...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

While we're on the subject of cars for a breif moment, I'll post up one of mine...

-Original:


Chop:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats absolutely sick man


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

i was bored in graphics class, so i put me flipping boyko's wall ride on the cover of decline


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Jackf40 said:


> i was bored in graphics class, so i put me flipping boyko's wall ride on the cover of decline


thats sick!:thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

ich_dh said:


> lol this thing has so many problems... i took a nucleon frame, then added fork, headset, bars, super dooper custom stem, front wheel, then deemax, rear wheel (needs serious help), and saddle. it took a while. :madman:
> 
> dont make fun!


Ok, I'll give you a little tip on photoshopping bikes from the frame up. When I do it, I find a similar bike to start with. Like for example, on my Commencal Absolut chop, I first opened up a Cannondale Chase, the frames are very similar, and pasted the Commencal frame over the Chase. It's extremely helpful in getting proportions correct and various other things.

I figured I'd post up these two things for the masses aswell incase someone has been dying to chop on King Headsets and DT FR2350s. Just two extremely rare images.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Figured I would dork around with your bug for a bit. Sorry... but bugs need to be chopped.. even poorly.

Sure is hard working with such a small image. It reminded me of why not to. Hehe.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Heres what I got tonight!


----------



## mtrmasa (Feb 7, 2008)

*KAMIKAZE came across the Pacific.*

I came from Tokyo. 
My name is mtrmasa. 
I work as a mountain path search guerrilla mainly. 
Please watch the last KAMIKAZE ride last year.

Mtrblog : Please by a big sound.
https://mtrweb.blog.shinobi.jp/Entry/80/

Mountain Rings Site
https://mtrweb.uijin.com/


----------



## ewantupper (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not that great on Photoshop, how can i go about doing things like this?


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> Figured I would dork around with your bug for a bit. Sorry... but bugs need to be chopped.. even poorly.
> 
> Sure is hard working with such a small image. It reminded me of why not to. Hehe.


Dude that looks sick, Id prolly never do it that drastically but have had thoughts about doin it but it takes about 3 other roofs to complete a good chop and lots of money


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I don't know, maybe you could take it off-road? :eekster:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Looks like something the "American Chopper" guys would come out with!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> I don't know, maybe you could take it off-road? :eekster:


LOL, that looks awesome


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

ewantupper said:


> I'm not that great on Photoshop, how can i go about doing things like this?


Ah. Brushing.

This is a quite advanced skill in the photoshop world that you may hear being referred to as "Brushing". That one I did there is not even close to finished. Through brushing, you basically create what ever looking part you can imagine through the use of the paint brust and the burn and dodge tools.

It's quite an extensive process and can take hundreds of hours of practice to get good at it and have the outcome look real. Check out www.digimods.co.uk for numerous tutorials and if you can manage to find your way around the forum you can find alot of tutorials there too.

Brushing basically consists of beginning with a base color of the object, and then just lots and lots of the burn tool and dodge tool to add highlights and shadows.


----------



## ewantupper (Jan 18, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> Ah. Brushing.
> 
> This is a quite advanced skill in the photoshop world that you may hear being referred to as "Brushing". That one I did there is not even close to finished. Through brushing, you basically create what ever looking part you can imagine through the use of the paint brust and the burn and dodge tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks Heaps :thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

ewantupper said:


> Thanks Heaps :thumbsup:


No problem man! I'm happy to be the slightest of help.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Sick STP FS! I still haven't figured out how to change colors the right way!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

if they made that right, it would sell like crazy due to the movement towards slopestyle.


----------



## ewantupper (Jan 18, 2007)

Was playing around with a Glory 8 and a Intense Socom Frames ->


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

CountryBoy said:


> Sick STP FS! I still haven't figured out how to change colors the right way!


I explained this on page 3 of this thread. Here it is again:

It's pretty easy actually. You just need to put your frame on a seperate layer, then go to: image > adjustments > variations. Click the mid-tones button and click on "lighter" several times, then click the high-lights button and click on lighter a few more times. This is also how I created all my different colored frames and links as well. Once you've done this, you'll have to go back in and replace the link bolts and things like that. Things you didn't want to be so light. This is also why I put the logos and links on seperate layers.

So make sure you keep your original on a different layer so you can go back and replace things like the linkage bolts or anything that looks funky.

This will save you TONS of time!!

Check this out, I know it's not a bike, but I used this same process to make all the custom paint and gold parts. My buddy wasn't too happy that I turned his GT into a low-rider though!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, I'm definately gonna have to start doing some tutorials for you guys. Haha.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Ok, I'm definately gonna have to start doing some tutorials for you guys. Haha


yep, i will learn from the best!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> I explained this on page 3 of this thread. Here it is again:
> 
> It's pretty easy actually. You just need to put your frame on a seperate layer, then go to: image > adjustments > variations. Click the mid-tones button and click on "lighter" several times, then click the high-lights button and click on lighter a few more times. This is also how I created all my different colored frames and links as well. Once you've done this, you'll have to go back in and replace the link bolts and things like that. Things you didn't want to be so light. This is also why I put the logos and links on seperate layers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Thanks for the help! I practiced on small parts to start. How's this?


Looks good! You're getting the idea of it. As you progress and start working with it more, you will see how you can work with lowering the saturation, opacity, brightness, and contrast will help these objects to look more realistic and life like. Good start!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

CountryBoy said:


> rep_1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I explained this on page 3 of this thread. Here it is again:
> ...


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

*demo 7*

can someone please photoshop my demo 7 1 (2008) with white halo combat rims, straightline (white) levers and fox 40s?

it would be much appreciated!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

ewantupper said:


> Was playing around with a Glory 8 and a Intense Socom Frames ->
> View attachment 333202


that is freakin sick:thumbsup:


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Here are a couple of Corsairs I did a while back. Not as much Photoshop as Adobe Illustrator though.
> 
> I got tired of waiting for them to put out pics of the actual bikes so I made these.


Hey ep_1969, can you post just teh wheel set without a fork?

I sent you a PM, can you read it and get back to me when you have time, please?

thanks.


----------

